# 'Electriak' electric motor



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi all, 
I've been entertaining the idea of maybe upgrading, maybe travelling further, maybe getting a leccy motor, and basically spending money I dont really have! 
Found this link on the web.

http://foxxaero.homestead.com/indun_001a.html

How would this go on a Cobra Fish n Dive kayak?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

looks like a top innervation but how is it steered?

Lee


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
it looks like the post for lower/raise will also rotate, so should be a matter of hooking up to the rudder linkage.
Problem I would see is that you would need to go for a swim to remove any weed :x 
Something else to think about - is the extra 18-20 kg going to affect where you launch, eg do you have to carry the yak any distance down stairs to the beach?
This is one reason I am going away from the electric motor, the other reason is that the Mirage drives on the Hobies when fitted with the ST or Turbo fins can travel faster than the kayaks driven by electric motors from all posts I've read around the forums.
Just something to mull over
Cheers Mike


----------



## JimH (Apr 10, 2007)

Great invention! How can we improve it? Ah, lets add more batteries so we can go faster for longer. OK the yak's gotta get bigger. Ah! batteries are heavy and have limited life, lets put a petro/diesel motor...............................


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree Jim, That is why I've now decided on the path of plywood kayak with Mirage drive. I originally took the wrong direction at the fork in the path :lol: 
I'm even looking at a backpack rather than a milk crate, so that I can carry everything in one trip across the steps and dunes to the beach.
Cheers Mike


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Arpie.
here tis
http://www.stealthdrive.co.nz/index.html


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I reckon it would have a few drawbacks, but a great concept. I can't see that fin coping too well with the rocks down at Gordon's either, and I do love those rocks....

Straight to the point hey Ken! It's true I know, and I do like the [email protected]#$.

:wink:

Dave.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I've been thinking of the same thing.... but I haven't decided where/how to mount the motor (I had thought of a similar retractable version through the front pedal slot on my tandem Hobie - but it wouldn't be accessible without getting out of my seat)


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Ther was a post only a few weeks ago that had a lecey mounted on a bracket at the rear of the yak and you could raise or lower it from your seat by a cord. It was part of the rudder system so you steered it with your feet and controled the speed and direction with a small dial type knob. I cant find the post but I think the whole thing cost less than $500 coz you just cut down the shaft of a standard 30lb motor made a alloy bracket to fit your yak and the rest was just cords and a knob.

nodds


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey I just found it, go to http://www.lightperfomanceworks.com It's LPW kayak motor systems, it shows you how to install and do the mods.
hope it helps

nodds


----------



## Richo72 (Apr 9, 2007)

My Tempo has a pretty well engineered transom mount ( factory modded & fitted) has rudder pedals to steer it & they`ve modded the tiller with a s/s cable that runs to your side. I`ve just made a rudder that uses the pedals, so I can leave the motor @ home (approx 35kgs lighter). So, I`m sure it would`nt be too hard to do the reverse?


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Dave 73.
Thought I would post a photo of my FnD with a 2 hp Honda fitted as a comparison to a possible leccy for your FnD.
I use it when I need to go long distance.


----------

